# Can this Dremel be fixed?



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

The collet (or the metal shaft) that fits into the body of the dremel is not connected anymore...you turn it on and the bit doesn't move. The body seems to be one piece. Is there anyway to open this puppy up?

oops...nevermind...just found the schematics

It's fixed...duct tape to the rescue once again.


----------

